# Dove hunting thus far!!!



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody out there still shooting doves? I sure am. There are still some doves around. Some buddies and I got out this weekend and had a great shoot.









Now to cook them up:









Dinner is served:









Here are some pics of the past couple of weekends:









I've even taken a few Eurasian Doves!!!









Check out this red-head. I've never seen a dove so dark:









One evening after school & work...I even got three eurasians on that shoot:








*The key to success is heading southwest and getting out in the desert!!!*


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you've been stacking them up! Nice work.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have killed 61 this year. 3 euros and 2 pigeons. The rest Mournings. It has been pretty **** good!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just looked at your avatar for the first time, that's great. :lol: Those ducks would kill me every time.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Wheres a good place in UT Co?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I just looked at your avatar for the first time, that's great. :lol: Those ducks would kill me every time.


Yeah, it cracks me up also. I always wondered if anyone else noticed the irony behind the avitar!!! 



toomeymd said:


> Wheres a good place in UT Co?


Southwest...way out of Utah County!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Your lucky you live so far south!! I killed a limit on the opener and have been fishing ever since. :mrgreen: Nice work buddy.


----------

